# Clouds Over Mountain Park



## Robshoots (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Shinden (Mar 22, 2022)

Looks good, nice shot.


----------



## Robshoots (Mar 22, 2022)

Shinden said:


> Looks good, nice shot.


Thank you.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 23, 2022)

Good shot.....


----------



## Robshoots (Mar 23, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Good shot.....


Thank you, Jeff.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 23, 2022)

I love the way the light zig zags down through the frame!

May be just my monitor but I'd like to see the blacks lifted a little, or just the blues, and the clouds aren't quite white


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 23, 2022)

Very convincing take, Rob, very!


----------



## Robshoots (Mar 23, 2022)

zulu42 said:


> I love the way the light zig zags down through the frame!
> 
> May be just my monitor but I'd like to see the blacks lifted a little, or just the blues, and the clouds aren't quite white


Thank you Zulu42.  I have noticed that on some devices, such as my iPad, images look darker than on my 7 year old Acer laptop.  But I will go back and bring the blacks up some.  I tried to tone down the clouds a bit because they were really bright, but perhaps I over did it.  I'll take another look at those, too.  I know there is plenty of room for improvement.  I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Robshoots (Mar 23, 2022)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> Very convincing take, Rob, very!


Thank you very much!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 24, 2022)

Robshoots said:


> Thank you Zulu42.  I have noticed that on some devices, such as my iPad, images look darker than on my 7 year old Acer laptop.  But I will go back and bring the blacks up some.  I tried to tone down the clouds a bit because they were really bright, but perhaps I over did it.  I'll take another look at those, too.  I know there is plenty of room for improvement.  I appreciate the feedback.


I did an edit based on my comments above, and I have to admit it lacked the impact of your original post! So I have to disagree with myself  now

Here's what I ended up with if you're interested. The clouds and highlights on the rocks I brought to the same level - with a few clipping highlights in the brightest areas. I won't even say I like it better than your OP- I thought 'wow' when I first saw your image.


----------



## Robshoots (Mar 24, 2022)

zulu42 said:


> I did an edit based on my comments above, and I have to admit it lacked the impact of your original post! So I have to disagree with myself  now
> 
> Here's what I ended up with if you're interested. The clouds and highlights on the rocks I brought to the same level - with a few clipping highlights in the brightest areas. I won't even say I like it better than your OP- I thought 'wow' when I first saw your image.
> View attachment 254783


Thanks for the edit.  Comparing the two images, I like your clouds better.  I see I was a bit heavy handed there, so I’ll brighten them up some.  I’ll play around with the black level, too.  Thanks again.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 24, 2022)

I agree that those clouds zigzagging down through the scene really adds to the photo. Nicely seen.


----------



## Robshoots (Mar 24, 2022)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I agree that those clouds zigzagging down through the scene really adds to the photo. Nicely seen.


Thank you.


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 25, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------



## Robshoots (Mar 25, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot!


Thank you, Jeff.


----------



## slat (Mar 27, 2022)

Nice and interesting shot.


----------

